# South Puget Sound Gamers!!



## TreChriron (Apr 27, 2005)

The Game Matrix Wants You!!

Our goal is to provide a great local resource for gamers to find other gamers and then play those games in our store.  We have a huge 2500 sq ft playing area with plenty of tables and chairs for a comfortable night’s game.  Vending machines are conveniently located in the playing area.  Our friendly staff and helpful volunteers help make every gaming experience a great one!

Our new web site is up and we are excited!

The web site has a member form that allows you to list the games you like to play.  Then other members can seek you out if they want.  The forum will help gamers organize games and find others to play with.

If you live in the South Puget Sound area (or don’t mind traveling to Lakewood, WA  ) then please visit our new web site and/or stop on by for all your gaming needs!

http://www.thegamematrix.com

Thanks!


----------

